# Khachaturian - Spartacus



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Antiquarian

^^^^ Thanks for this. I have never seen the full production. And my sole recording of it is the _Ballet Suites 1-3_ by Neeme Järvi with the Scottish National Orchestra (Chandos). Listening to ballet music out of context is not the same.


----------



## ICHTHUS

One of my favorite Ballets. I really enjoy the Australian Ballet's production of Spartacus with Lisa Pavane and Steven Heathcote.


----------



## SONDEK

Still my favorite...

(And I still try my best NOT to imagine the Onedin Line ship cutting through the chop... First World problems.  )


----------



## Tsaraslondon

SONDEK said:


> Still my favorite...
> 
> (And I still try my best NOT to imagine the Onedin Line ship cutting through the chop... First World problems.  )
> 
> View attachment 161364


I had this one.










That famous theme was also used as the love theme in the movie _Mayerling_, which starred Catherine Deneuve, Ava Gardner, Omar Sharif and James Mason.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have the Naxos recordings of four suites - these form the bulk of the work but obviously the numbers are not in their original running order. I'd be interested to hear from TxllxT and anyone else who knows _Spartacus_ well whether they think it's best heard as a complete entity or whether the suites are sufficient.


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Spartacus

Vladimir Vasiliev (Spartacus) & Natalia Bessmertnova (Phrygia)

Bolshoi Ballet

I still prefer this one .


----------

